# Immodium



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

I am so confused. I am wondering if taking immodium before eating/drinking IBS triggers is bad? Will it only make my IBS worse? Will my body eventually become immune to immodium? Finally, the question no one ever answers "Will my IBS get worse over time?"HELP IBS friends please!!!


----------

